# Lake Garda In June



## pfil32

I am Going to Lake Garda in June. Can someone give me an idea of how busy it is at this time of year. I know it gets extremely busy in July and August but the time I am going is classed as Low/Mid season. 

Phil


----------



## teemyob

*Quiet*

Hello,

Usually very quiet and weather can be very changeable

TM


----------



## stonflo

We will be around Garda sometime after the 8th June. Not sure where but will take pot luck as regards sites.


----------



## suedew

Also going to Garda in June  
John and I and 3 friends flying out, so no motorhome  
Have been in June a few times before, not saying anything about the weather don't want to tempt fate.
Staying at Bardolino our favourite place, but it is hard to choose.
Have a great time all those going by motorhome.
Might use my MHF flag as a scarf then if i'm seen you can either run and hide or say hello.

Sue


----------



## CandA

pfil32 said:


> I am Going to Lake Garda in June. Can someone give me an idea of how busy it is at this time of year. I know it gets extremely busy in July and August but the time I am going is classed as Low/Mid season.
> 
> Phil


Lake Garda, 18th June 2009; from our Blog " bustling with campers". We just turned up and had no problem finding a pitch. Not too quiet but not too packed either. Probably best to turn up on a weekday to have the best choice of pitches though.

Depending on your vehicle and needs, we would definitely recommend Campeggio Priori in Malcesine, Lago di Garda. Fantastic camp site, one of our favourites. A small site, with small pitches and some new facilities. Right in the middle of the lovely town with shops and supermarket 5 minutes away.


----------



## Rapide561

*Garda*

Hi

When in June?

Some sites are packed to the rafters due to ACSI offers etc whilst others are quiet.

Also, sites at Pechiera are very busy - in my opinion due to the train station within walking distance - so easy for trips to Venice etc.

We like the west side - Moniga and Manerba - both quieter.

Camping Piantelle at Moniga was out last one - we loved it -very peaceful and a pool to die for.

Here is my review of the site. We have reviewed various sites on my blog and on MHF

Camping Piantelle Review

We like June at Garda but would avoid July and August come hell or high water.

Russell


----------



## Mrplodd

Whats it like in September as thats when we are planning on visiting the lakes!

Does anyone have any info or advice about the campsite thats just outside Venice please ??


----------



## scouter

we would agree with Russell, the favoured sites with ASCI are often full, ie, those nearer towns esp Peschierra, although sites a little bit further away will have space. 

We've never managed to stay closer than a 30 min walk away. Note as well than ASCI pitches are often smaller but hey 16€ against 30€/35€ thats fine with us

alan


----------



## Christine600

Mrplodd said:


> Whats it like in September as thats when we are planning on visiting the lakes!


It was very nice a few years ago for me who do not like it when it gets too hot. Excellent temp for having a swim in the lake. And for visiting Venice without melting and without the large crowds.


----------



## pomme1

The first week in June is usually busy as it coincides with the Pentecost
holiday. The top of the lake, roughly from Limone round to Malcesine will be full of German windsurfers and para-gliders. You'll still find space but it will be busier than you might like.

Roger


----------



## stonflo

looked at italian site re Pentecost and they are showing that Pentecost is around the 15th May. Is Pentecost still a national holiday in Italy?


----------



## Rapide561

*Garda*

We stayed for the whole of September in 2012 - see our blog.

First three weeks were boiling hot but then it changed, so we left a couple of days earlier than planned.

It was a wet start for a day, then hot and sunny with the odd rainy day, but then it turned

Russell


----------



## eddied

stonflo said:


> looked at italian site re Pentecost and they are showing that Pentecost is around the 15th May. Is Pentecost still a national holiday in Italy?


Pentecoste is Whitsuntide. It is not a national holiday in Italy. It will be early this year because Easter is. It is a big holiday in Germany and Benelux.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## pomme1

Eddied is correct. It is a big deal for Germans, particularly Bavarians, for whom Garda is very close. 

Roger


----------



## pfil32

Thanks everybody for your input. We are setting out from Dover on the 1st June and are booked into Camping Butterfly from the 4th June until the 12th. then we will be making our way back to Dover to catch the ferry home on the 15th. We are going to a wedding in Malcesine on the 10th which is the real reason we are going but thought we might make a bit of a holiday of it. Not sure if I have chosen the right campsite but liked the idea of being close to the town.

Thanks again

Phil


----------



## Rapide561

*Garda*

Hi

As said, we have stayed at Butterfly a few times and loved it, but let down last time by pitch size. We had pre booked, arrived and then left 20 minutes later.

If you do get there and think "oh sod this for a game of soldiers", then within a very short walk are....

Camping del Garda (stayed there, OK but not ACSI)

Camping del Uova (not stayed, but looked, it was OK and the rates were haggle-able)

Camping Capuccini - further from the station, but pleasant - haggle-able at the counter!

Enjoy the trip.

Also, if you are travelling on the train, look out for "2 for 1" offers - look at Trenitalia website - English version - and you can pre book two seats for the price of one and collect tickets at the station machine thing.


----------



## fergy635

dont go through swizerland go through austria its cheaper also fill up with fuel before you enter italy .if you look in wild camping forem there,s a car park we stayed on opposite venice you can get a ferry across which takes about half an hour.


----------



## Rapide561

*Italy*

Via Austria is not a good option for motorhomes over 3500 kg.

The Swiss tolls are not that bad anyway.

Under 3500kg - 40 Swiss francs, unlimited use for upto one year

Over 3500kg, 32.50 SFR for upto ten days worth of use in a 12 month period.

Russell


----------



## fergy635

thanks mine is under that weight .i just found it was a little less stressful going through austria please mention about vingets as i have met a lot of people that have been fined,


----------

